# 44 Mag S&W 629



## Freebore (Mar 7, 2010)

I am new to the forum and to hanguns..somewhat. I have a couple 357 and a couple of 9's but this is my first big bore that I would like to find a good accurate hunting load for out to a 100 yards. The gun is scoped. It has the 8 3/8" barrel. I have 240 gr Speer HP on hand along with H110, H4227, Lil'gun powders, CCI mag primers, 100 ww brass (new).
Any info would be appreciated on this particular handgun. Thanks.


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

*hodgdon.com*

will have lots of data for your .44 magnum. Here before long I'll be loading 44s' too. Got a 29-2 on layaway! My only concern is which Dirty Harry movie line should I utter before touching it off the first time?


----------



## buck (Mar 20, 2010)

Normal loading for a 240grainer in .44 with H110/W296 is between 23 and 24 grains with a WLP or other Large Pistol magnum primer. H110/W296 also likes a firm crimp to be consistent. Also, do not download H110/W296 below starting loads shown in published manuals. For my PC 629 Magnum Hunter I like using 23 grains @ the range and 23.5 grains for hunting under 240 grainers. Very accurate and not max. I do not use Lil' Gun anymore with revolvers because of the reports of premature forcing cone erosion due to the high temps it creates. I have never loaded H4227, but have used IMR4227 and found it to be a good powder for use in long piped magnum handguns, and altho I use it mostly in .460S&W, it works well in .44mag also. It can be downloaded safely for softer recoil and has a larger parameter than H110/W296.

I suggest you always verify any load you get from a internet source with some sort of published manual. The suggestion of using the Hodgdon website is a good one. Their loading for .44 mag withs240 grainers is for Nosler bullets, but the same loads will work for the Speers and also Hornady XTPs. Just crimp in the cannulure. I download and print the recipes I like from their website and put them in a loose-leaf binder.


----------

